# Umfrage: Die schönste Frau am Morgen



## PackerGermany (24 Nov. 2012)

Welche Dame im Frühstücksfernsehen ist die Hübscheste?

ARD mo:ma

Anne Gesthuysen


 

 

 
Anna Planken


 

 

 

 

ZDF Morgenmagazin

Dunja Hayali


 

 

 
Anja Heyde


 

 

 
Andrea Maurer


 

 

 

 
Jessy Wellmer


 

 

 

ZDF Volle Kanne

Nadine Krüger


 

 

 

 


 

Andrea Ballschuh


 

 

 

RTL Punkt6 / Punkt9

Roberta Bieling


 

 

 

 
Miriam Lange


 

 

 

 
Angela Finger-Erben


 

 

 
Jennifer Knäble


 

 

 

 

 


 
Maxi Biewer


 

 

 

 
Eva Imhof


 

 

 
Vanessa Blumhagen


 

 

 

 

Sat.1 Frühstücksfernsehen

Karen Heinrichs


 

 

 
Simone Panteleit


 

 

 

 
Marlene Lufen


 

 

 

 

 

 


 
Gaby Papenburg


 

 

 
Annika Kipp


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Kirsten Hanser


 

 

 
Ina Dietz


 

 

 
Sibylle Weischenberg


 

 

 


Danke an die Bildlieferanten!


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Nov. 2012)

*maxi biewer wer sonst.*


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Nov. 2012)

Annika Kipp

Nadine Krüger

Marlene Lufen 

ohne eine reihenfolge alle toll​


----------



## laika84 (24 Nov. 2012)

Wer guckt denn Morgens Fernsehen??? Aber wenn dann finde ich Annika Kipp am Besten.


----------



## wolo1971 (24 Nov. 2012)

Annika!
belegt auch Top 5 der langweiligsten...

Bettina Cramer sollte zurückkommen


----------



## Don76 (25 Nov. 2012)

Ich bräuchte eigentlich 5 Stimmen, damit ich jeder Dame die ich dort oben finde eine Stimme geben kann.

Hab dann mal für Roberta gestimmt.


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Nov. 2012)

Normal hätte ich für die Lufen gestimmt, aber die Bilder haben mich mal überzeugt, für Andrea Maurer zu stimmen


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Nov. 2012)

Die pralle Maxi natürlich!


----------



## PackerGermany (3 Dez. 2012)

Heute hätte ich für Roberta gestimmt!


----------



## PackerGermany (22 Dez. 2012)

:thumbup::WOW::thx:


----------



## PackerGermany (11 Jan. 2013)

Schade, dass so wenig mitmachen!


----------



## JackAubrey75 (11 Jan. 2013)

An Marlene kommt keine ran!!


----------



## Barricade (11 Jan. 2013)

JackAubrey75 schrieb:


> An Marlene kommt keine ran!!



Genau !!!


----------



## Walt (11 Jan. 2013)

Annika Kipp :WOW::WOW:


----------



## gaertner23 (13 Jan. 2013)

Don76 schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte eigentlich 5 Stimmen, damit ich jeder Dame die ich dort oben finde eine Stimme geben kann.



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 

Ich habe mich deshalb für Jenny entschieden.


----------



## vandenberg13 (5 Feb. 2013)

die geilste ist anne gesthuysen, und die schönste nadine krüger...


----------



## goldfield18 (27 Feb. 2013)

Meine Top 10:
Platz10: Maxi Biewer
Platz 9: Roberta Bielig
Platz 8 Karen Heinrichs
Platz 7 annika kipp
Platz 6 Vanessa Blumhagen
Platz 5 Simone Panteleit
Platz 4 Miriam Lange
Platz 3 Sibylle Weischenberg
Platz 2 Jennifer Knäble
Platz 1 Marlene Lufen *.*

Schreibt mal eure meinung zu dieser liste drunter


----------



## zool (27 Feb. 2013)

Bis auf Platz 1, 4 und 9 stimm ich deiner Auswahl zu ich hätte da aber noch Julia Scherf ins Spiel gebracht!


----------



## PackerGermany (28 Apr. 2013)

:d:wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::d:d:d:d:d


----------



## lmais (1 Mai 2013)

Ganz klar Angela Finger Erben


----------



## Xopa (1 Mai 2013)

1. Nadine Krüger
2. Andrea Ballschuh
3. Roberta Bieling (zwar nicht mein Typ, aber eine sehr gute Figur)


----------

